#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  Easy tips to grab a chicken dinner feast on PUBG mobile!

## Bhavya

PUBG game made it's way to iOS and Android mobiles. The gameplay also changed with the platform change. These gaming tips will help you to get your chicken dinner feast on your mobile PUBG game.

----------

